# WiFi Data Sharing



## scitex59 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello all,
I have recently become aware of network security issues with a 
friends office computers. It seems they have a shared folder which 
contains patient records. This folder is shared among all of the office 
computers (all running Windows 7).
The office is operating with a wireless network and allows access to 
their wireless system without password protection. I suppose they offer 
the wireless as a convenience to their patients. However, this setup gives 
access to their patient records through the folder share.
I was wondering what would be the easiest solution to protect their shared 
directory and still allow patient access to the WiFi ?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Can someone scream HIPAA !

put in a router that has a guest network as well as the private one.

And this doctor should know better. Their license is at risk. The feds cut no slack for ignorance/stupidity.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, get a secondary router set it up with Guest Wireless access, the receptionist would be able to give out the password.Then password protect the first wireless access point so that only Doctors and staff can access it. Then password protect the shared Patients folder so that only administrators and doctors can access it via a password.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

In a two router situation you need the guest network to be closest to the internet source not as the 2nd router in series. By having the guest network having to run THROUGH the private network it puts the private network at risk from the guest network.

Much better to get a router with a guest ssid and network partitioning control. That way the guests to direct to the internet and can't get to the private network.

Barring that put the guest router closest to the internet and the private network router as second from the internet source.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this question a school homework assignment question?


----------

